# Faulty Control Panel on Autosleeper



## Alpaca (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a nightmare. Had a new status aerial put on my Autosleeper Nuevo. Dealers managed to catch a wire when attaching the base of the aerial. This managed to short the control panel. Had to have a new loom put in !! Also sent for a new panel which arrived and was the wrong type. So sent for another panel which worked fine for a few hours then nothing. Phoned Autosleepers who said that this can happen sometimes due to faulty solder. Just sent for a third panel should arrive tomorrow. Anyone else had problems with these control panels. Not a happy bunny :0(


----------



## ApuljackEngineering (Jun 22, 2011)

What make/model is the control panel?


----------



## Alpaca (Mar 14, 2009)

Not sure what make and model. Poss Vesa it is the touch screen type. Dealers have just fitted the third unit and currently fingers crossed its working. But do seem to be very sensitive..


----------



## Tone2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bit late on to this thread, but for what it's worth...

First time out in our 06 A/S Windsor the control panel packed in completely - no lights, toilet flush, igntion to the cooker, nothing. Took it back to the dealer for this and a couple of other niggling issues and they said "oh yes, this happens sometimes with these ". (GREAT!!! Built-in unreliability! Just what you need on a £30k purchase)

They then said it was no problem - they would adjust the sensitivity of the panel (pardon???) and that should sort it - and surprise surprise, it did!! At least, a full year on and it's not happened again.

Don't have the remotest idea what they did, but they also told me that if it happened again I should remove the panel and disconnect the multi-plug behind it, count to 10 and then reconnect it, 'cos this ALWAYS works. Again, surprise surprise, I've read this elsewhere too...

Like I said - for what it's worth. Not much I guess.

Tony


----------



## Alpaca (Mar 14, 2009)

Brand new panel fitted by Autosleeper and its working OK. 
Yes you are right I was once told to disconnect and wait a few seconds before connecting back. Bit like rebooting a PC and it worked.
However they don't put these panels in the newer models now cos of their unreliability. :0(


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Alpaca

I missed your OP, which is a pity because I could have helped. Autosleepers used the panel on our previous van for tests, since we live close to Willersey.

They were not spreading the _bovine excrement_ when they said it was the "wrong solder". The Italian manufacturer of the panels got it wrong, but by the time the fault was discovered A/S had fitted (probably) hundreds of panels - five of them to our van!!!!

Can't blame Autosleepers since the problem was intermittent with some panels, and gave quite a range of different symptoms on others - hence the research on our van (and probably others as well).

If they have fitted one of the new batch of panels everything should be OK for you now.

Dave


----------

